# Chicken



## here phishiie phishiie (Oct 7, 2003)

When i would feed my p raw chicken it would last a couple days. When i fed him broasted chicken he ate in rite away. This ever happen to anybody else?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i wouldent leave raw meat in a tank for longer than a hour
and if u cook the meat u take away alot of nutrients
i would stay with the raw meat


----------



## robrefvik (Aug 10, 2003)

I think I would avoid chicken all together...


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

yeah stay away from chicken
go with beefhearts


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Don't use chicken especially not cooked chicken. My p's tore apart a large piece of cooked chicken and it went everywhere. Even screwed up my water parameters and had to do a extra water change.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

I wouldn't feed mine cooked chicken. Stay with raw meat!!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

havent tried chicken meat before. But I'm gonna buy duck embryo later when i catch the "balut vendor."


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

camotekid said:


> I'm gonna buy duck embryo later when i catch the "balut vendor."


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

i use chicken liver


----------



## Reich (Oct 1, 2003)

i wouldnt give cooked stuff... it'l make the water cloudy... Deat in #'s is right... itl take the nutirents off


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

never feed cook meat go's everywhere

RAW is always the best

fed my P's chicken lol go's everywhere
pig is aight then cow was aight
but beef heart better


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Chicken meat is actually good for your Ps (with the skin/fat cut away). Cooked foods usually take away the nutrients and leave oily films in the water which is def a danger to your Ps.


----------



## evermore (Oct 7, 2003)

no cooked food. don't like chicken


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

I only use raw chicken. It's the only DEAD food my fish will eat. Just change some of the water everyday or so. Not too much of a big deal.


----------

